# Binären Zähler mit Logo aufbauen



## illusion2002 (9 September 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin im Moment in der Schule dran ein Projekt für eine Parkhausschaltung zu entwerfen. 
Mein Teil ist es, dass ich einen 4-bit Zähler + die Ansteuerung für 2 7-Segment Anzeigen entwickeln soll.

Ich habe noch nicht all zuviel mit der Logo gemacht und ich hatte auch gedacht, dass die Logo einen Zähler hat, der die binären bits parallel ausgibt. Naja, falsch gedacht.

Dann habe ich gedacht, dass ich evtl. einen Zähler mit JK Flip Flops aufbauen kann, aber außer das RS Flip Flop habe ich keine weiteren gefunden und als ich dann das JK Flip Flop mit Nand Gatter aufgebaut habe, klappte auch nichts.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, denn ich bin langsam am verzweifeln. Sitz hier jetzt schon ein paar Stunden und komm auf eine gute Lösung des Problems.

Ziel ist es, die einzelns bits auf Ausgänge der Logo zu legen und von da aus, den Treiberbaustein der 7-Segment Anzeige anzusteuern.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendeinen Rat vorschlagen oder sagen, ob ich vielleicht die Flip Flops falsch aufgebaut habe.

P.S Mein erster Post in diesem Forum 

Edit: Ich habe das JK Flip Flop wie hier aufgebaut und dann wie einen Synchronzähler mit einander verbunden. http://www.odyseus.nildram.co.uk/RFIC_Circuits_Files/JK-type.pdf

gruß


----------



## vopowabe (9 September 2007)

Hallo,
hab mir zu Deinem Problem was überlegt müsste auch funktionieren.
Benutze I1 der 15 Zähler vor bzw I2 zurück zählt. Jeder Zähler muss mit einem anderen Schaltwert (1-16) vorbelegt werden. Der jeweilige Zählwert wird an den Ausgängen (1-4) ausgegeben. Als Anhang das Programm als PDF File.
Sieht zwar etwas wirr aus, aber was anderes viel mir auch nicht ein.
Bei Interesse bitte mailen, kann Dir dann auch die Datei schicken

MfG
Erre


----------



## ybbs (9 September 2007)

illusion2002 schrieb:


> Sitz hier jetzt schon ein paar Stunden...


Kannst Du nicht einfach 4 Eltako ähmm... Stromstoßschalter in Reihe schalten? Die Logo hat doch sowas.


----------



## illusion2002 (10 September 2007)

Ja, aber nen Synchronzähler baut man mit JK Flip Flops und nicht mit RS auf. Falls ich mich täusche, kannst du mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

@vopowabe
Ich habe das mal so aufgebaut, jedoch haben die Zählerbausteine nicht hochgezählt. Sprich der erste hat bei Signal Eingang, 0 ausgegeben. Hat das bei dir geklappt?

Evtl. Kannst du mir deine Files mal an Thomasj3@freenet.de schicken.

gruß


----------



## drfunfrock (11 September 2007)

Hmm, JK's kann man auch aus RS und ein paar Gattern aufbauen. Man kann sich das Leben aber wirklich leichter machen.... Kannst du nicht etwas anderes als die Logo nehmen?

http://tech-www.informatik.uni-hamb...mos/16-flipflops/40-jkff/jkff-metastable.html


----------



## illusion2002 (11 September 2007)

Hallo

So ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei vopowabe bedanken. Er hat mir ziemlich auf die Sprünge geholfen . Falls einer Interesse an den Daten hat, soll er sich an mich wenden.

gruß


----------



## illusion2002 (24 November 2007)

Hallo

Es geht solangsam dem Ende entgegen und wie gewohnt, sieht man dann noch den einen oder anderen Denkfehler.

Da der binäre Zähler zur Ansteuerung von 7-Segment Anzeigen dient, denke ich das es nicht richtig klappen wird, da die Ausgänge der Logo auf Da - Dd der Segmentanzeigen gehen und diese richtig definiert werden müssen. Mit der Logo schalte ich nur die 5V auf die Eingänge, müsste aber im low Betrieb die Masse von 5V durchschalten, damit low definiert wird.
Ich hab es noch nicht mit der Logo getestet, aber nach meinem Wissen dürfte der Fehler auftreten.
Leider habe ich schon für das komplette Programm 15 Ausgänge belegt.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? 

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Unreal (28 November 2007)

zieh doch die Ausgänge über hochohmige Widerstände nach Masse oder Plus, je nachdem was du willst (z.B. 47k Ohm), dann haste dein definiertes Ausgangssignal. Mit der Logo schaltest du dann (Plus oder Minus, je nachdem was du für die Ansteuerung brauchst) einfach durch.
--> Pull-up / Pull-Down Widerstände, d.h. deine Anzeigeneingänge liegen permanent über diese Widerstände am jeweiligen Bezugspotential.(in deinem Falle 0V). Wenn der Ausgang der LOGO betätigt wird schaltest du direkt 5V DC auf den Anzeigeneingang, der Widerstand ist aber so hochohmig, dass dein Anzeigeneingang hochgezogen wird auf ca. 5V. Denke, das ist genau das was du brauchst.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen

Gruß Unreal


----------



## Peter Wahlen (29 November 2007)

Hallo

Das Stromstoßrelais ist ein Flankensteuerbares RS Flip-Flop, hat also die Funktion eines JK Flip-Flops bzw. eines Eltakos.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## manni94 (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Habe ihr Programm ausgetestet und funktioniert soweit gut.

Ausser ab dem 9. Zähler bleibt der 2 ausgang die ganze zeit an da er über den 7. Zähler eingeschaltet wird und über die Or Funktion (B032) geschaltet wird.

Was muss man tun um den Fehler zu beheben. Finde diesen fehler nämlich nicht.

Gruss

Manni 94


----------



## 190B (25 Februar 2013)

Stell doch mal Dein Programm (.lsc) hier ins Forum.


----------



## hucki (25 Februar 2013)

Wen's interessieren sollte - eine Lösung (ab 0BA6), die nur einen Zähler hat und die binäre Stelle berechnet (wobei ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum man bei der Logo z.B. 1/2=1 anstatt 0 definiert hat? Also wenn ein Rest bleibt, Ergebnis+1):


----------

